# Big Cat 3-0 100% on Top College Football Picks Yesterday - N



## nsawins (Sep 18, 2011)

Big Cat 3-0 100% on Top College Football Picks Yesterday - NFL Syndicate GOY Today! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Big Cat 3-0 100% on Top College Football Picks Yesterday - NFL Syndicate GOY Today!

*** Visit us at NSAwins.com Sports Picks or toll-free 1-866-407-1257 *** 
USA's #1 Sports Handicapping Service
The NSAwins.com Report for Sunday, September 18, 2011
Brought to you by World Champion Handicapper Sonny LaFouchi 

FREE NFL FOOTBALL PICKS
Houston @ Miami
Time: 4:15 PM EST
Pick: OVER 48

Featured on ESPN, Sporting News Radio, NY Post, FOX Sports, and USA Today!!

2011 EARLY BIRD Football Picks Season Packages are Now ON SALE! Get ALL 2011-2012 Season College Football Picks and NFL Picks from ANY or ALL of our Handicappers at SPECIAL Early Bird Prices!

NSAwins.com Client Testimonial: "Since I joined your service 7 months ago I am up over $143,000! All these other services claiming to be #1 are just pretenders. NSA is the REAL DEAL for anyone looking to join up with a service." - Josh H. from Glendale, AZ 

*** LOOK WHAT "THE ADVISORY TEAM" AT NSAWINS.COM HAS ON TAP SUNDAY! *** 
*** OVER 25 MILLION DOLLARS Wagered on NSAwins.com's Handicappers' Advice WEEKLY - #1 BY FAR in the NATION - BAR NONE! *** Today's NFL Football Picks are now on sale! Visit each handicapper's page to sign up. Here's what they have on tap today... William E. Stockton WON it's 20* College Football picks on Texas -3.5 and Clemson OVER 60.5 yesterday! William has his HIGHEST-RATED Saturday College Football card in over 3 years today! William went 196-49-4 80% +191 UNITS on his 20* MLB Baseball picks last season and is DOMINATING this season! William E. Stockton went a DOMINATING 47-12-3 80% on his 20* NFL picks and 82-23-4 78% on his 20* College Football picks last season! William has THREE HUGE 20* NFL FOOTBALL 500 Dime BIG TICKET PLAYS GUARANTEED WINNERS(Includes HUGE INFO on his 20* NFL FOOTBALL INSIDE INFO GAME of the YEAR and NFL FOOTBALL SYNDICATE INSIDER PLAYS! HUGE VEGAS SYNDICATE LOCKS - 3 INSIDER PLAYS in all Today!) on tap today! Not to be outdone, Gerry "BIG CAT" Andino went a PERFECT 3-0 100% AGAIN on it's 20* College Football picks(SYNDICATE GAME of the YEAR Oklahoma St -13.5, Wisconsin -16.5, Iowa -3) yesterday! BIG CAT went 197-53-3 79% +184 UNITS on his 20* MLB Baseball picks last season. Gerry "BIG CAT" Andino ABSOLUTELY DOMINATED last football season, as he went 55-12-3 82% on 20* NFL picks and 86-23-3 79% on 20* College Football picks! BIG CAT is CRUSHING VEGAS again this season! BIG CAT has THREE HUGE 20* NFL FOOTBALL 500 Dime LOCK CLUB GUARANTEED WINNERS(BIG CAT's $100 UNIT Players WON OVER $283,350 in 2010! Includes 20* NFL FOOTBALL VEGAS SYNDICATE GAME of the YEAR and NFL FOOTBALL LOCK CLUB INSIDER PLAYS - ALL LOCK CLUB PLAYS Backed by TOP VEGAS INSIDERS!) going off today! Lou Panelli WON his 20* College Football REVENGE GAME of the YEAR on Miami-Fl -1.5 plus WON his 20* College Football play on West Virginia +1 yesterday! Lou went 194-49-3 80% +182 UNITS on his 20* MLB Baseball picks last season and Lou is OWNING VEGAS LINEMAKERS again this season! Lou went a DOMINATING 50-13-2 79% on his 20* NFL picks and 88-21-3 81% on his 20* College Football picks last season! Lou has THREE highly anticipated 20* NFL FOOTBALL 500 Dime VEGAS KEY INFO GUARANTEED WINNERS(Lou has HUGE INFO from a FORMER VEGAS LINEMAKER on his 20* NFL FOOTBALL LINE MISTAKE GAME of the YEAR and 500 DIME NFL FOOTBALL VEGAS INSIDER CONNECTION PLAYS - 3 SYNDICATE LOCK GUARANTEED WINNERS Today!) on tap today! Steve "SCOOP" Kendall WON his 20* College Football LINE CRUSHER GAME of the YEAR on Oklahoma St OVER 68.5 and pushed on his other two 20* picks to end 1-0-2 100% for another profitable day yesterday! Steve has HUGE INSIDE INFORMATION from a top CAMPUS SOURCE on a team that will get DESTROYED because they are OVERMATCHED today! Steve is a HUGE MONEY MAKING 158-38-6 81% on his 20* NFL picks and 235-61-7 79% on his 20* College Football picks the last 3 seasons! Steve has THREE highly anticipated 20* NFL FOOTBALL 500 Dime VEGAS NATIONWIDE GUARANTEED WINNERS(Steve has HUGE INFO on his 20* NFL FOOTBALL AFC GAME of the YEAR - HUGE VEGAS SYNDICATE INSIDER MOVE Today Baby!) on tap today! The Nation's #1 Sports Betting Syndicate - VEGAS BLACK CARD CLUB - went 3-1-1 75% on it's College Football picks yesterday to improve to 12-2-1 86% on ALL it's Saturday College Football Picks this season! The CLUB has FOUR NFL FOOTBALL 1 MILLION DOLLAR and $500,000 LATE INFO WINNERS plus TWO EXCLUSIVE NFL FOOTBALL 5 MILLION "VEGAS MEGA BLACKOUT and VEGAS BLACK ZEBRA" GUARANTEED WINNERS on sale TODAY!(A $1000 PLAYER Has AVERAGED $675,475 PROFIT the Last 8 Years on the CLUB's $100,000 to 5 MILLION $$$ PLAYS!) on tap today! NSA's Sonny LaFouchi(aka The LEGEND)(Currently Ranked the #1 Service in the Nation - 13x OVERALL National Handicapping Championships) WON his 20* College Football INSIDE INFO GAME of the YEAR on Louisville +5 plus 20* College Football play on Miami -1.5 yesterday! The LEGEND has THREE 20* NFL FOOTBALL 500 DIME VEGAS HIGH ROLLER PLAYS(Includes 20* 500 Dime NFL FOOTBALL BOOKIE CRUSHER GAME of the YEAR and NFL FOOTBALL VEGAS INSIDER LOCK GUARANTEED WINNERS backed by INSIDE SOURCES!) for anyone looking to POUND their MAN today! Call our office toll-free 1-866-407-1257 or email us at info@nsawins.com if you would like to buy ALL 5 of our handicappers 20*-10* plays for 1 MONTH(30 DAYS) for only $499($200 SAVINGS off Regular Price) on our NSAwins.com Consensus Report. 

*** 2011-12 FOOTBALL SEASON PACKAGE SPECIALS *** 

***** AMERICA'S ALL-TIME #1 FOOTBALL SERVICE ***** 
*** Over 79% Winners on Top NFL Releases Last 6 Years ***
*** Over 76% Winners on Top Releases in College/Pro Last 9 Years ***
*** 64.2%(1702-947-21) on ALL Releases in College/Pro Last 9 Years ***
*** 9-1(90%) in Last 10 NFL ESPN GOY Releases *** 
*** 8-0(100%) in Last 8 MNF GOY Releases ***
*** 53-21(72%) in last 74 NFL Game of the Month/Year Releases ***
*** 49-14(78%) in last 63 College Game of the Month/Year Releases ***
*** 63-17(79%) on 2002-10 20* College Bowl/NFL Playoff Releases ***
*** 8-0(100%) Last 8 NFL Game of the Year Releases *** 
*** 7-0-1(100%) Last 8 COLLEGE FB Game of the Year Releases ***
*** 8-0(100%) Last 8 NFL TOTAL of the YEAR Releases ***
*** 8-1(89%) in Last 9 COLLEGE TOTAL of the YEAR Releases ***
*** 10-1(91%) in Last 11 NFL Playoff Game of the Year Releases ***
*** 50-11(82%) on our College Conference GOY Releases Last 10 yrs ***
*** 9-1(90%) on Last 9 Super Bowl SIDES *** 

***** 2011-12 FOOTBALL SPECIALS FROM NSA(THE LEGEND) *****
You may purchase at any time!! 
For those of you looking to purchase the industry's only "True WISEGUY Moves", but looking to save a few dollars in the process, than you have come to the right place. Now you can get all of NSA's famous and highly sought after "True WISEGUY Moves" thru the 2012 Super Bowl(February 5, 2012) for only $549.95! This includes EVERY Football(college and pro) release we give out, plus we also include all of our Baseball, Basketball(college and pro), and Hockey releases today thru the 2012 Super Bowl for FREE!! This membership is one of our most popular packages every year and is the most demanded and sought after picks package in the entire handicapping industry. This package should recoup your small $549.95 investment within no time, and have you making a HUGE profit from USA's #1 Sports Service! If that's not for you, than try our College Football Season package for only $499.95, which gets you ALL of NSA(The LEGEND) college football picks, NFL picks, MLB picks, basketball picks, and hockey releases thru the BCS National Championship game on January 9, 2012! 

LIVE SPORTS ODDS NSAwins.com is one of the premier sources online for live updated NFL Betting Odds, College Football Betting Odds, Super Bowl Odds, MLB Baseball Betting Odds, World Series Odds, NBA Betting Odds, NBA Finals Odds,College Basketball Odds, March Madness Odds, Stanley Cup Odds, Boxing Odds, Masters Odds, Daytona 500 Odds, Vegas Betting Odds,
NASCAR Betting Odds, and more Sports Betting Odds listed everyday!

2011 NFL AND COLLEGE FOOTBALL BETTING Don't miss out on our upcoming 2011 NFL and NCAA Football Picks by getting all your winning and 2011 Football Picks ,2011 NFL Picks, 2011 College Football Predictions, and updated Super Bowl XLVI Predictions from the #1 sports handicapping service and website in the industry at NSAwins.com!

Visit NSAwins.com's Sports Betting Blog and NSAwins on Twitter for more FREE PICKS everyday!

National Sports Advisors 
2011 NFL and College Foottball Picks at www.NSAwins.com
Toll-Free 1-866-407-1257


----------

